# Pollard signs with Cavs?



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Theres a rumor that the Cavs have signed Pollard

Here is some Kings fans discussing it.

http://www.kingsfans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14866


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ If Pollard could remain healthy, this signing would be nice. But if he breaks down, it won't help much. But since the contract would be relatively cheap, it won't kill the payroll either way.

Good find.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Interesting, I guess Alan Henderson ain't coming back


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Meh. Pollard hasn't been good in a long time. Or healthy. Hopefully this is just a contract for camp or something like that and not a guaranteed roster spot. I think Alan Henderon is a lot better.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pollard kind of sucks but he is at least a true center. I liked Henderson (he actually did okay as a starter...) but he is too undersized. 

We have too many PF's - Drew, AV, Marshall, Marty - we need another legit backup 5 man


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

2.2 Million thats insane for our 5th best big men. But we do need a good backup with Z and AV injury problems. Not confident in Marty yet?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I think its a solid signing. Hes one of the better guys to put on SHaq, Ive heard. Ive also heard hes a good locker room presence.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'd rather have Vitaly Potempko. Re-unite Z with V!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pollard isn't bad. He's good for at best 3/4 season playing 10-15 mpg, although both are unlikely. He is a nice bench guy, though. Even though he's old, losing his athleticism, and past his prime, he still gives all he can, and is still a tough defender. If you don't like his game, you'll love the signing just for the segments about him during local games. Scot's bound to do something hilarious with LBJ this year.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Yea just saw it on ESPN. I think its a good signing for you guys. He's a servicable bench player that'll help out your squad.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Scott Pollard is kinda garbage. I dont think this helped us at all. Especially losing marty today. he had potential


----------

